# Devils Lake Ice Fishing Report - 10/27 Ed's Bait



## Ed's Bait (Jul 26, 2002)

Ice conditions on the lake are starting to improve with ice ranging from 6 inches to 12 inches. Recent snows have also added some snow on the lake. Most anglers are walking out our using snowmobiles or atv's. Anglers need to stay clear of bridges and pressure ridges. Overall perch fishing continues to be fairly good. Anglers are reporting a lot of smaller fish with some nicer keeping sized fish mixed in.  The better presentations being reported are Hali's, ratso's, forage minnows, genz worms, or rattle snakies tipped with wax worms or minnows. The best areas have been the south end of Black Tiger, the Woods Rutten area, Hay Bale Bay, the Stromme Additon area, East Bay in front of Camp Grafton, and along the west shore of Creel Bay. For walleyes, anglers have been reporting good fishing in East Bay in front of Camp Grafton, Mission Bay, Rocky Point, Bud Bay, and most areas in the Flats. Try using raps, rattlin spoons, or sonars. Both fisherman and spear fisherman are reporting good success on pike in the north end of Six Mile and Creel Bays, and in Walfords Bay. Good Luck and have a safe enjoyable holiday weekend!!!


----------

